# Looking for suggestions as to the best box for SDX12



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

I am downsizing my HT from an 18" to a 12 ( maybe 2 12's ) TBD.

But based on a single 12 in what i would say more resembles a bedroom HY than a true HT, what is the best box? 90% HT, and of that 90% is just watching TV. So i am looking for something to anchor my swan 6.1's.

My main question is what real world advantages would i have in going dual PR, vs just a sealed box. I have about 1000 watts of power, with a built in 18hz SSF, and bass boost if needed on the amp.

I am also thinking about adding some kind of DSP to replace the audessy from my AVR.


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

I think that sealed would be great and you could add one of the Antimode units to add the DSP capability.

Send me an email and I'll give you some combo pricing options.

Bob


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

Creative Sound said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think that sealed would be great and you could add one of the Antimode units to add the DSP capability.
> 
> ...


i already ordered a pair of SDX12's from you...they will be in my hands on Monday. I like the idea of doing one or two small sealed boxes just to save the money on PR's 


What is this Antimode unit you speak of? I do want to add DSP to my system


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

There are 3 antimode products, the Antimode 8033Cinema, the Antimode 8033S-II and the Antimode DualCore 2.0. There's a more elaborate one in the works but there's no ETA.

There are some PDFs on our site but there is also more on the main site in Finland DSPeaker.com.

Bob


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

Creative Sound said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are 3 antimode products, the Antimode 8033Cinema, the Antimode 8033S-II and the Antimode DualCore 2.0. There's a more elaborate one in the works but there's no ETA.
> 
> ...


Thanks i will look at them this weekend and email you with any questions.


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

Has anyone built the small 15" cubes and been happy with them in a HT setting? I think this is the direction i am heading. The amp has a 6db bass boost at 25hz, so it should work...right?:nerd:


----------

